# Movies with a cheating theme in them



## NorseViking (Apr 14, 2018)

The Descendants (2011):
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1033575/
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Descendants
Can be seen on Netflix these days.

So stay clear, people. 
Any one else with suggestions?


----------



## Shortdrive (Dec 7, 2018)

Same Time Next Year. Alan Alda, Ellen Burstyn. An affair meeting one weekend a year for forty years. 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Same_Time,_Next_Year_(film)


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Boink me with your big meat 3? Wrong category??


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Nearly everything coming out of Hollywood today.....


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

Eat, Pray, Love
The Notebook
You've Got Mail
Bridges of ******* County


There are so many, it's really sad when you start listing them

So....why is the county name blanked out???


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

Filter thinks you may be referring to Ash---Madiso- married cheaters web site.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Fatal Attraction 

The pinnacle of all cheating movies!


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

personofinterest said:


> So....why is the county name blanked out???


I think I saw it mentioned quite awhile ago that it is because of a certain infidelity dating website... the one that was hacked.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

unfaithful....although Diane Lane is very hot in it.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Lostinthought61 said:


> unfaithful....although *Diane Lane is very hot* in it.


Any sentence that has the words "Diane Lane" and "very hot" in it is inherently redundant.:laugh:


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Big agreement for Diane Lane.

Another, maybe not for all men but for me; Anne Archer.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Big agreement for Diane Lane.
> 
> Another, maybe not for all men but for me; Anne Archer.


Another great selection.

But then I have long since preferred mature, competent types to bimbos.

... oh yeah, and redheads.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

Too many movies to count.

But the worst thing about most of these movies is the way they make the cheaters look justified in some way because the BS is an insufferable a** in one way or another......

Or, even worse, make it seem there is something wrong with a BS who won’t eventually forgive and agree to fix their relationship with their ‘true love’.....

Prime example of the latter.....Love Actually (I think that’s the title)

Guy finds out his WW is cheating, justifying it with the old WS line about how they have lost their connection, blah, blah....

He immediately leaves, and sets out to move on.....

But doesn’t take long for the scriptwriters to flip the script.......suddenly the WW becomes the victim because BH is out seeing others, moving on, and she is so hurt by it.

Guy’s kids soon come to despise and blame him.....

And of course, the movie ends on a sappy, puke inducing scene where BH publicly declares he has been a fool for not staying strong for his ‘soulmate’ WW.

I watched this movie ONE time on a movie date night with a girlfriend......

Refuse to ever watch it again.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2017)

Further episodes in Hollywood's war on traditional values.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Dyokemm said:


> Too many movies to count.
> 
> But the worst thing about most of these movies is the way they make the cheaters look justified in some way because the BS is an insufferable a** in one way or another......
> 
> ...


Which movie is that?


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

How about Casa Blanca and The English Patient.

Nothing like a great war backdrop to intensify emotions.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

I do have to say, this is one of those things that can become ridiculous. I know someone who will change the channel every time they hear a curse word. Do you know how annoying it is to watch television with them? I do not condone murder, but I enjoy a good crime television show or movie. I can understand being very triggered by cheating movies. However, I think there is a point at which it can become an obsession. I know people who do this with other themes in movies and music and television.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Further episodes in Hollywood's war on traditional values.


Hollywood is like any business. They make what sells. I, personally, would not want to watch a movie with some guy playing golf on the weekend and eating apple pie with his family. If it mattered to people what the content was, they would not watch it, and other stuff would be made.


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

"A Walk on the Moon" Vigo Mortenson & Diane Lane


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

NobodySpecial said:


> Hollywood is like any business. They make what sells. I, personally, would not want to watch a movie with some guy playing golf on the weekend and eating apple pie with his family. If it mattered to people what the content was, they would not watch it, and other stuff would be made.


Fiction 101 is that stories are made of conflict.


----------



## attheend02 (Jan 8, 2019)

I really didn't even notice how many movies had at least secondary themes of adultery until it happened to me.

I am somewhat embarrassed at how many of these shows I watched with my STBXW, blissfully unaware that she was relating to them in a whole different way than me.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

NextTimeAround said:


> Which movie is that?


I think its called Love Actually....

Steve Carell plays the BH....Julianne Moore plays his WW


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Many Jennifer Aniston movies, Sibling Rivalry, most Justin Bateman movies or TV shows.

Justin Bateman is the poster boy for ****/wimp.


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

The movie "Love Actually" is a 2003 British movie with multiple story lines and a huge cast of great actors. Hugh Grant, Liam Neeson, Alan Rickman, Emma Thompson, Keira Knightely, Martin Freeman, Colin Firth, Laura Linney to name a few.

Only one story line focuses on adultery(writer Colin Firth comes home unexpectedly and finds his brother banging his wife in his home. He turns around and leaves for an isolated cottage in France to write and heal after filing for divorce) and one on a fledgling emotional affair (Alan Rickman is a business man whose young attractive secretary keeps giving him slightly veiled hints that she would welcome his attention). The best one is Liam Neeson, who is a widower, trying to help his very young stepson win the attention of a girl in his school.

Not a bad movie.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

I like Love Actually because it shows her hurt and his regret


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Not a movie, but a great British series: Doctor Foster.


----------



## Jasel (Jan 8, 2013)

Dyokemm said:


> I think its called Love Actually....
> 
> Steve Carell plays the BH....Julianne Moore plays his WW


The movie you're thinking of is Crazy, Stupid, Love.


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

personofinterest said:


> I like Love Actually because it shows her hurt and his regret


Your talking about the Rickman and Thompson characters. I agree. But kinda got the feeling they were both suffering though it for the sake of the kids and not really talking about it.

Liam Neeson and his stepson were my favorites.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

personofinterest said:


> I do have to say, this is one of those things that can become ridiculous. I know someone who will change the channel every time they hear a curse word. Do you know how annoying it is to watch television with them? I do not condone murder, but I enjoy a good crime television show or movie. I can understand being very triggered by cheating movies. However, I think there is a point at which it can become an obsession. I know people who do this with other themes in movies and music and television.


There were apparently innocent TV shows that featured cheating. 

After being cheated on I could never watch them again without feeling uncomfortable. 

Being cheated on changed how I perceived them. I became less innocent, perhaps.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

Jasel said:


> The movie you're thinking of is Crazy, Stupid, Love.


Yes...thank you.

My mistake on the name.

Still remember the revolting storyline though......wish it escaped my memory as fast as the movie title.


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

There are so many. I used to trigger badly at some of them. The Descendants was one - it's actually a really good movie, but bad timing for me.

Rumor Has It was the WORST!! Jennifer Aniston cheats on a bumbling Mark Ruffalo with smooth millionaire Kevin Costner, who clearly is just enjoying the moment. Aniston realizes she loves her boo after all and he is waiting with open arms. In these "themes" typically it's the bumbling BH vs WW, rather than the gender switch. See also Forgetting Sarah Marshall - at least that movie was funny.

Concur on Diane Lane. Way hot.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Remember the episode when MArge is cheating on Homer and she almost meets her paramour at his place. But on the way there, she saw so many things that made her decide against it......... and took a detour to the nuclear plant........... and and and oh well.....


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

Nocturnal Animals. One of the best movies you've never heard of.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

"Adulterers" on Netflix. It's brutal. Don't watch it if you trigger easily. Basically it's a soft porn psychological thriller, but because it's Netflix it is legit... I guess. 

Others that have made me puke would be:

"The Other Man" with Liam Neeson and Antonio Banderas. 

"The English Patient" with Kristen Scott Thomas

"Leaving" with Kristen Scott Thomas. 

"A Handful of Dust" with Kristen Scott Thomas. 

"Bitter Moon" with Kristen Scott Thomas. 

"Random Hearts" with Kristen Scott Thomas. 

"Bel Ami" with Kristen Scott Thomas.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

Good grief! That Kristen Scott Thomas is a busy little adulterous, isn't she?



I am not as bothered by shows with adultery if the adultery is portrayed as badd and hurtful and if the people cheating suffer some sort of


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

personofinterest said:


> Good grief! That Kristen Scott Thomas is a busy little adulterous, isn't she?


There seems to be a pattern.


----------



## raven3321 (Sep 25, 2013)

personofinterest said:


> Good grief! That Kristen Scott Thomas is a busy little adulterous, isn't she?
> 
> 
> 
> I am not as bothered by shows with adultery if the adultery is portrayed as badd and hurtful and if the people cheating suffer some sort of



I agree. I've seen dozens of adultery themed movies and I enjoy when there are consequences. What came as a surprise to me is in a few instances the couple reunited or continued their marriage and I was all for it. I saw how you can love someone so much you forgive them and move on. Changed my perspective on people that stay. The main movie illustrating that for me (actually a television series) was called _Quarry_.
It's about a vietnam vet who comes home and is offered a job as a hitman. His first assignment, he follows the dude back to his own house where he discovers his wife was having an affair while he was gone. His finding out isn't the part that gets you.....it's when (and how) she realizes he found out. Great acting.

As for some with great consequences:

Asylum
Sag mir nichts
Adulterers 
Medeas - worse consequence I've ever seen
Tödliche Versuchung - German version of _Unfaithful_ but far better and the result, far worse
Rosario - Great Philippine film
The Slot (change the "o" to a "u") - Israeli film with horrible consequences
Jolene

There's lots more but those are pretty good ones to start.


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

The best stories of consequence are the ones that are real. Happened to a friend of mine. She cheated, and you'd think her H was on this board because he did all the right things. He kept the house, remarried 2 years later. She is in an apartment, her paramour trapped by his wife to stay with her or else she will tell the kids. Pretty good one there.

I don't think I've ever seen a Kirsten Scott Thomas movie - I had to Google her. Now I know to avoid her films.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Gabriel said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a Kirsten Scott Thomas movie - I had to Google her. Now I know to avoid her films.


"Leaving" is a good'n. Thomas plays the adulterous wife who gets involved with a younger man. Her husband does all the things that we here on TAM tell BSs to do. 

At the end she shoots him to death.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

"Take This Waltz" is another one.


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

A episode from the "Black Mirror" series on Netflix called _The Entire History of You_. We were dealing with some marital issues at the time and it really messed me up. The husband finds out his W had unprotected sex with OM and that guy is actually the bio-Dad of their young daughter. But told with a technology aspect that allows people to record their lives and play it back - including on demand from their PO'd spouses. 

Robert Downey, Jr's production company bought the rights to turn it into a feature-length film. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Entire_History_of_You


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> "Leaving" is a good'n. Thomas plays the adulterous wife who gets involved with a younger man. Her husband does all the things that we here on TAM tell BSs to do.
> 
> At the end she shoots him to death.


Yeah.....the end of that movie is particularly disgusting.

After murdering her BH, she drives off to one final meeting with her POSOM and is hugging him crying as the police sirens get louder.

Sappy, ‘soulmate’ bullsh*t......

What they should have shown is the disgusting tramp being confronted by her horrified and irate kids since she had just murdered their father.

Guess that wouldn’t have suited the ‘star-crossed lovers’ crowd though.

Makes me wonder who exactly IS the target audience for a POS film like this?

I mean, who in the h&ll actually wants to see a film where a woman murders her BH, the father of her kids, but at least gets her last tender moment with her lover at the end?

NORMAL people, IMO, would want to see justice done on a person so horrible they could do that to their BH, much less their own children.

If anyone ever actually told me they were emotionally moved by the tenderness and sorrow of that last scene, I would think they were possibly a sociopath.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

MAJDEATH said:


> A episode from the "Black Mirror" series on Netflix called _The Entire History of You_. We were dealing with some marital issues at the time and it really messed me up. The husband finds out his W had unprotected sex with OM and that guy is actually the bio-Dad of their young daughter.


Yeah and at the end, after he confronts her with the evidence, she leaves him. Nice.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

NextTimeAround said:


> Remember the episode when MArge is cheating on Homer and she almost meets her paramour at his place. But on the way there, she saw so many things that made her decide against it......... and took a detour to the nuclear plant........... and and and oh well.....
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zaa37P1a9k


The horror.....

Triggering so hard....


Why did you have to bring up such a terrible memory!!!!!!!>


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

raven3321 said:


> I agree. I've seen dozens of adultery themed movies and I enjoy when there are consequences. What came as a surprise to me is in a few instances the couple reunited or continued their marriage and I was all for it. I saw how you can love someone so much you forgive them and move on. Changed my perspective on people that stay. The main movie illustrating that for me (actually a television series) was called _Quarry_.
> It's about a vietnam vet who comes home and is offered a job as a hitman. His first assignment, he follows the dude back to his own house where he discovers his wife was having an affair while he was gone. His finding out isn't the part that gets you.....it's when (and how) she realizes he found out. Great acting.
> 
> As for some with great consequences:
> ...


This is a great list. Thanks! I don't mind movies or stories where people behave badly. I abhor tales of rotten behavior with no realistic repercussions.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Horse Whisperer


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

ConanHub said:


> This is a great list. Thanks! I don't mind movies or stories where people behave badly. I abhor tales of rotten behavior with no realistic repercussions.


Exactly this!

IMO the primary problem running rampant in almost ALL facets of society today.....economics, politics, marriage/infidelity.....is the perception of entitled and privileged people running around doing as they please with absolutely no repercussions or consequences.....

And this leads to many others deciding to say to h&ll with the rules as well......because only a sap and a sucker would allow themselves to be the only schmuck behaving properly, making themselves into everyone else’s stooge or mark.....

Of course this just massively exacerbates the problems throughout society, which descends into a collection of selfish, individualistic a$$holes who only give a crap about what pleases themselves.

And movies that reinforce this consequence free perspective play a role in encouraging further crappy behavior.......especially when they glorify or romanticize it as well.

Movies that show a realistic outcome.....with damaging and horrifying consequences......might make at least some thoughtful souls think twice before engaging in such behaviors.


----------



## SecondWind (May 10, 2019)

The Piano. Adultery romanticized.


----------



## rugswept (May 8, 2019)

for anyone recovering from an A or who has it in their past, there is NOTHING funny about A jokes and there is nothing of comedic value in any movie. 

for years, every reference to any such thing in my own case was a very quiet room with both of us staring at the TV. it's still mostly that way decades later. 

people have all these glamorous views of A's, the sexiness of it, the fantasy of it and the fulfillness it must bring. the reality is broken hearts of the BS, self hating by the WS and destroyed lives for the children in these families. 

as a BS, i fail to see the humor.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

SecondWind said:


> The Piano. Adultery romanticized.


As was "Bridges of Ma_d_son County".


----------



## SecondWind (May 10, 2019)

bandit.45 said:


> As was "Bridges of Ma_d_son County".


It was the BS's fault their wives cheated. (not)


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Oh and how about "Adore" with Robin Wright Penn and Naomi Watts, two friends who cheat on their husbands with each other's sons? 

That one took the cake. Total romanticizing of the mutual destruction of two families.


----------



## VermiciousKnid (Nov 14, 2017)

Dyokemm said:


> I think its called Love Actually....
> 
> Steve Carell plays the BH....Julianne Moore plays his WW


Actually that was Crazy Stupid Love.


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

"Up in the Air" with George Clooney. It's all fun and games until he tracks her down at home and realizes he is the side piece.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

MAJDEATH said:


> "Up in the Air" with George Clooney. It's all fun and games until he tracks her down at home and realizes he is the side piece.


I have used this movie as an example in other threads. 
It’s the most realistic movie I’ve ever seen with regards to ons and cheating. 
Except for when George forgets the most important rule and falls for Vera.


----------



## .335487 (Dec 13, 2018)

Lost in Translation (2003)

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0335266/

Saw it. Glorifies emotional affairs in the release. If you include the scenes that were cut out, it is a full blown one.

Two boring people clutching at the excitement of new affair energy. I saw it years ago, watching it again brings a lot more meaning.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

I know this doesn't count, but I've seen an advert for a Netflix show called "Sausage Party". I think it's a cartoon, but I think it's a safe one to steer clear of - no matter what the subject matter is.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

VermiciousKnid said:


> Actually that was Crazy Stupid Love.


I like how the BH in that got back at the WW by banging nine women, including their kid's teacher.


----------



## 10th Engineer Harrison (Dec 11, 2013)

The Painted Veil.

One of those with consequences, inlcuding at the end when the OM gets burned when the FWW lies and tells him that he's not her son's father (he is). Her BH had gone to China to treat Cholera victims and to get away from her. She comes out and tries to recover with him. It takes some effort, and then he dies just after they reconcile.

-10th Engineer Harrison.


----------



## NorseViking (Apr 14, 2018)

Desperate Housewives
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0410975/
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desperate_Housewives

Just tried to binge watch it...

Title says it all!
Just in season one alone:
- Gabrielle Solis sleeps with the young gardener
- Maisie Gibbons is a "working girl" for other men
- Rex van der Camp is before his divorce sleeping with Maisie Gibbons
- Susan Mayers x-hubby Karl was an adulterer

So yes, title says it all...


----------



## scaredlion (Mar 4, 2017)

There was a movie a while back on Netflix titled "Adulterers". It portrayed what a lot of BSs would like to do in a cheating situation. The BS comes home unexpectedly and catches his wife and her AP. right in the middle of their tryst. He goes downstairs and comes back up to his bedroom with a .38 cal. and .45 cal. pistols and walks in to comfort them. Naturally the wife screams and the AP jumps up both trying to cover themselves. There is much remorse and begging. The BS refuses to allow them to put their clothes on and makes them sit naked on the bed. The BS is then given all the answers to all his questions about how long, how many times, and anything else he wants to know. He even makes them preform some of the sexual acts they did together. The BS then determines that the AP is a serial cheater so he contacts the AP's wife and tells her what is going on. The BS tells the AP's wife she has a choice. He can send her husband home or he can shoot him. The BS and the AP's wife talk a minute and then hang up. Before long there is a knock at the door and it's the AP's wife. The AP thinks she has come to rescue him. Instead she and the WS start having sex in front of their cheating spouses, who are going nuts but still being held at gun point by the BS. I won't tell you the ending but if you are a WS the movie may give you second thoughts. I do wish you well.


----------



## CraigBesuden (Jun 20, 2019)

The Fulfillment of Mary Gray

Indecent Proposal


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

scaredlion said:


> There was a movie a while back on Netflix titled "Adulterers". It portrayed what a lot of BSs would like to do in a cheating situation. The BS comes home unexpectedly and catches his wife and her AP. right in the middle of their tryst. He goes downstairs and comes back up to his bedroom with a .38 cal. and .45 cal. pistols and walks in to comfort them. Naturally the wife screams and the AP jumps up both trying to cover themselves. There is much remorse and begging. The BS refuses to allow them to put their clothes on and makes them sit naked on the bed. The BS is then given all the answers to all his questions about how long, how many times, and anything else he wants to know. He even makes them preform some of the sexual acts they did together. The BS then determines that the AP is a serial cheater so he contacts the AP's wife and tells her what is going on. The BS tells the AP's wife she has a choice. He can send her husband home or he can shoot him. The BS and the AP's wife talk a minute and then hang up. Before long there is a knock at the door and it's the AP's wife. The AP thinks she has come to rescue him. Instead she and the WS start having sex in front of their cheating spouses, who are going nuts but still being held at gun point by the BS. I won't tell you the ending but if you are a WS the movie may give you second thoughts. I do wish you well.


Saw that one. Creepy.....


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

CraigBesuden said:


> The Fulfillment of Mary Gray
> 
> Indecent Proposal


Indecent Proposal seemed more like a husband pimping his wife as a prostitute for a lot of mula.


----------

